# bloody heat



## Dana (Dec 7, 2009)

My PB Nubian doe that I bought Mar 09 and didn't get bred last fall, is finally in heat and in with the PB Nubian buck that couldn't do the job last year. (He was just too small) It was an instant breeding!! My only question is she had blood streaked with her mucus. I figured it was nothing to worry about but my 10 year old son asked why. I told him I'd post it on here for us to find out.

Is she just having an extreme heat or is this a female goat problem? The blood was before she was with the buck.


----------



## Caprine Beings (Sep 19, 2008)

I am no expert here but any blood coming from the vaginal area when not kidding or flushing after kidding does not sound like a normal thing. 
Like I said though I am no expert and hopefully one of the more experienced goat folks can help. 
Tam


----------



## NubianSoaps.com (Oct 26, 2007)

Sorry I have never seen this before. Is this the first time she has been bred? If she is a virgin doe than perhaps she had part of her hymen intact...do goats have hymens like humans? So much of what might make logical sense to us doesn't translate into our goats strange anatomy! Now if this doe has kidded before, than perhaps it's as simple as old scar tissue from a previously ripped cervix.....or a small cyst?

So much of this is watch and wait. But what I can tell you is that if she isn't stinking or having a discharge that makes you puke, it is very unlikely it is anything to worry about. The first heat after a doe closes her cervix around retained placenta or retained kids, can be the first sign she has a uterine infection...it can go systemic and she can die in hours, or you can treat it, which when we did treat it left us with a barron doe anyway from the massive scar tissue in the uterus we found at necropsy even though she didn't ever show signs of infection via a temp rise. Keep us updated, if she does not take...I would blood test her biotracking.com in 30 days from the breeding, than don't breed her this next heat but treat her for a uterine infection first. Vicki


----------



## Holly (Mar 27, 2009)

I had a very strange bloody issue with a spanish doe once. She was bred due to kid in OCT, she never showed heat during this *pregnancy* her due date came and she never developed an udder never kidded. Hopwever 1 week past her due date she started to bleed and pass mucus and act in heat. She even bred . I had the vet out to check her, she had no tear, no infection, no pregnancy. It lasted about 4 days and went away. 5 months later she kidded twins. Never had this happen to her before this one time or after that. Just weird.


----------



## Squires (Jul 23, 2010)

Someone told me that if they had retained a dead kid or something and totally reabsorbed it, that they MIGHT just skip a season or a year in breeding, but come back OK later. Takes time to reabsorb a whole mess of stuff.

My vet doesn't know much about goats, but thought that if they were like a cow who had reabsorbed a calf, to just forget about breeding ever again. I listen to him, but also listen to people who have had good experiences, because I like to hope. And sometimes things work out well despite the odds. (Maybe goats have better odds than cows).  

I think you lucked out and she just did what she had to do, recovered, and bred.  

I'm very happy for you! dance:


----------



## dragonlair (Mar 24, 2009)

I have had a couple of does who "spot" while in heat. One was a Nigerian doe, I first noticed it when she was a 2nd freshener but she did it each heat for the 4 years I had her. The other doe who did it was a FF when she had her first heat. Neither one had been with the buck when I noticed the "spotting". Both went on to have healthy kids each season. It just seems to be "normal" for them to have it.


----------

